# My First Post



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey All! This is my first post after Haunting for 6 years. This forum has been an incredible inspiration. Check out photos of my first prop building documentation!

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2115226314383.2112226.1057448591&l=85b76a5c7b&type=1


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Blucky skulls rule


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Looks cool so far! How did the hand spliced to the deer motor turn out? I might have a deer or two somewhere...


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey @MrGrimm! The deer motor is in test phase. Movement is pretty smooth. Just gotta get it mounted.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Just added a few more pix to the album. Trying to watch the budget AND have the best haunt I can has forced me to get really creative!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

BadMonkey said:


> Just added a few more pix to the album. Trying to watch the budget AND have the best haunt I can has forced me to get really creative!!


That is the main idea around here. Nice work on the coffin too.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

welcome to haunt forum! those photos look amazing! i especially love the monster dude, is that a prop or an actor?


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> welcome to haunt forum! those photos look amazing! i especially love the monster dude, is that a prop or an actor?


Wow! Thanks! That's actually a static prop. Painting his eyes tonight. Still searching for better hands....


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Bone Dancer said:


> That is the main idea around here. Nice work on the coffin too.


Thanks! More pix coming!


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Good stuff!


----------



## Homer (Sep 28, 2011)

Love the zombie


----------

